

Ask HN: How to make parallax scrolling compatible with mobile devices? - fz7412

Parallax scrolling is one of the best ways to tell a story on a website. It has a lot of potential. 
However, a majority of website based on parallax scrolling fails to load on mobile devices. I think we should start making attempts at making it mobile friendly and take serious attempts at it.
======
v4n4d1s
How about no? Parallax scrolling stutters even on high-end machines and
shouldn't be used EVER.

